# T-Wrecks Salvage



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Was walking through the yard and found this old stock car in the wrong place. Rounded up our Shade Tree Machanics and we turned it into a Street and Strip RRunner


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work 41.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking 2 tone work!!!...Liking that hood altercation!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You need to walk through the yard more often, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool color combo! I like the way you taped it off!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Like those large hood ornaments & great salvage on a Yard find!! ..RL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

A guy comes into the office asking if I would buy an old truck body his dad had in back of his shop. I went an picked it up and was suprised it was an old racing truck. The guys saw it ans said we have to fix it up. In went an old blown show engine, buffed the paint, and we went to the track for pics


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Bill... Great addition to your fleet. Is that the genuine article?... No matter if it's a resin, cuz it's still sweet. Just wondering. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Neat TYCO PRO Trick Truck you have there Willys...*

Willys that is one of my FAV-o-RITE bodies.

Nice Engine choice...Vrooooooooooom!

Nuther Dave I believe this is an original version.

Bruce Gavins did cast these up. R.I.P.

Bob...I think Trick Trucks Rule...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice detail work with the wires, Bill!!! Looks super!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks Guys, That is an original on a Tyco Pro chassis. I Found it less engine and chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice save Bill.

Very lucky to still have such a nice finish. That's a GREAT find! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

41 willies really nice job on the r/r:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good save 41W...Most of those orignal engines took a beating anyways so a replacement is usuallly necessary...RM


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Was walking through the yard and came across some Cobra's.
The Cobra Daytona was scratched up and most of the striping was rubbed off. The Shade tree guys sanded out the body,lowered it a little and repainted the detail and added new stripes and tires.
The AC Cobra was ugly pink lame looking. the guys added Roll Bars, a driver, some PartsPig side pipes, lowered the body, painted the detail, and added some stripes, and wider rear tires.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwwe, Beautiful! :thumbsup:

Some very nice saves!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, what joeZ said


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great restoration & modifications. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*Hot Rod Abby*

I found this diecast hotrod a a flee market for 50 cents. It looked cool and was a lot lighter and a little wider than a Hot Wheel. A T-Jet chassis fit almost perfect. I had to trim the back the chassis to the upper wheel hole. detailed the radiator, engine and added a partspig blower hat and added some paint detail on the the firewall to bring in the engine and body together. white wall tires on front and painted the rear rim lip white to make it look some what like a whitewall on the rear. I like the decals on the hotrod so they are original.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WOW Bill...*

First ya score 10's on the 2 sportscars and then the lucky snag on this D/C hotrod??... Fits like a glove and no painting??... su*WHEAT* ! ! !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

SCORE!


hi5s at ya cuz that dont happen often! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool conversion 41!!! I like them 2 tone flames!! I can see why you wanted to save them. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool HotRod conversion...I think I likes it!!! I see Tonka on the side, will have to be on the look out...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

MAN, that's a REALLY Sweet Conversion :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for the kind words guys, I thought it was too cool looking to die in the flee market. so It let me give it a new life on the slot track.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man, the color and graphics are sure winners. good job.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome job they are all sweethearts


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

41-willys you are a t-jet Junky for sure...Far Out!

Gotta love getting 3 Jets done up and road ready...Sweet lookers!!

Bob...flee me anytime...zilla


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Conversion! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

What did you use for the stripes on the yellow Cobra GT?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

old blue said:


> What did you use for the stripes on the yellow Cobra GT?


 It was Pactra Trim Tape on both Cobras. Both cars were dipped 4 times in Future with 6 hours drying time between each dipping after the stripes were applied


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am not familiar with the brand, is that from the auto parts store?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I picked it up in a hobby shop by the paint for RC cars.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Look at 'ol Bill Terek...*

Pump'n out customs ! ! WTG Bill... I just gotta point out to people... You are a classic example (like most of us) of people who've come on board here as relative noobs, maybe not so sure about working on the small scale stuff such as we do... and just soaked up the techniques and ideas on display by everyone who posts... applies it to his own work and now puts out some awesome customs. 

*THIS* is what rocks here at HT. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool HotRod conversion...I think I likes it!!! I see Tonka on the side, will have to be on the look out...RM


Sure is a sweet looking rod! Nicely put together, and fits like a glove! 

I think I've seen the same body packaged as Maisto as well (it seems to me there's at least a few maisto castings I've seen that were branded as something else) They've got maistos at the local dollastore, I'll have to take a look tomorrow.

john


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great eye Bill! 

First ya stabbed it......then ya nailed!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great work on all of these. Hot Rod is cool!!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*dune buggy*

I found this body at a diecast show and really like the way it looked so the guys at the yard touched up the body replaced the driver and added a windshield from a diecast.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet dune bugger man!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome buggy!!! That color fits it good!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I likes me a good Show and Tell story!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

What a fun buggy! 

You just gotta love a Groovy ride like this!!

Bob...Dune Buggy fanatic...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, cool save!!! Like that color myself...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*plastic body hotwheel*

I painted the tail lights, head lights, chrome and engine details. applied some stripes and future dip for the shine. mounted on a 4 gear chassis with detached front wheels


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks cool Bill!! Nice job shoehorning the chassis in there, and cool detail work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice rig :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks guys


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*shadow build*

This is Shadow Dragon


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love it!!! Especially the dragon decals!! COOOOOL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*A couple of flame throwers*

Have not posted any of my customs in a while. So Here goes;


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*A Hot Rod*


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*a Rescue*

rear wheel wells were cut so I evened them out and added a bigger rim and tire and touched up the silver trim


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*I got the urge for something Different*

this one is a diecast I just want to see if I could convert it.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Sorry guys don't know why everything is so huge


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*Here is a rear Hot Rod shot*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

41-willys said:


> Sorry guys don't know why everything is so huge


That's what she said...bADA-bOOM 

Bill,

It's nice to stop at HT for a custom slot car viewing...Oh Yeah!!

Don't know how I missed your Shadow Dragon Dragster? It's long like a Dragon and Dark n mysterious like a Shadow!! Very Cool welding job...
The mini roll cage over the driver implies it's Power Wagon so, stand back..................

Love the bottom picture showing how you squeezed that Gator onto a t-jet chassis for another Sweet slot ride!!

Your flamed out Mercury and VW Van look right at home on a slot car chassis.
After seeing your VW Van mounted up I'm thinking of finding one for myself now.
It would be a great candidate for flat black and rust with a side of skulls and grunge.

Dig your V-12 Hot Rod with open wheel wells to show off those rear meats....Vrooooooooooooooooom

Bob...custom slot car builds are always fun to see...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

These are some great looking builds!!! :thumbsup: Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Gonna' pass on the gold gator, looks like it might bite...
Cool Sledding and like the colors on the Hot Rod...:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Missed the Shadow Dragon myself, like the headers, wheelie bar, cage, and wing details...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

All Great builds (Shadow dragster, Flamed Hot Rod & Gator) & nice work saving the Vet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*Custom Truck*

Saw this key chain and thought it would be a Cool slot car and with the ring on the back it needed a trailer. The head lights will light up as soon as I get the bulbs.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Pretty tricky work turning a trinket into slot body Bill. Like the added trailer, nice touch... The angles match-up like they belong together (trailer-to-Deora) too !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool art work along with the conversion...Matching combo's always look good...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice find, and a great fit! I'll have to look for them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice conversion, paint & addition of matching trailer! ..RL


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Excellent re-purposing, Looks like it was supposed to be a slot car! Love the color scheme too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks guys, just trying to keep up with the other great builds you guys post.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*weird build*

Did you guys ever build something and when you were finished you DON'T KNOW WHY YOU BUILT IT?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sure, all the time ....
no problem







LOL


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Must have been watching the Jetsons.  Now fold it up into a briefcase.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks Cool & now if you find one of the Jetson characters for the Interior. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> Must have been watching the Jetsons.  Now fold it up into a briefcase.


LOVE IT !!!!! 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Deora! What would you put in that trailer? Maybe a few cans of soda?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Jetsons were so far ahead of our time, now just a reality... Paint one up for Spacely Sprockets and Cogswell Cogs...RM


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks AL, now I don't feel like the lone ranger:thumbsup:
thanks slotto. in the trailer would be burgers ,dogs, beer and Pop, and what ever else you need for a fun time.:hat:
Randy, one was enough LOL.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The Jetsons were so far ahead of our time, now just a reality... Paint one up for Spacely Sprockets and Cogswell Cogs...RM


I've got the "Pedestal-Stand" version, "Flying" on an old Mattel/Tyco "Truck"
used for motor cycles, Harry Potter, horse/surrey races, yadda... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

